# ipam and mod grf1-29 dosage questions



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 27, 2022)

I started running ipam and cjc no/dac a couple weeks ago,but everywhere says a different dosage. Some say 300mcgs total some say take more at night and some say take 200-300mcg in each dose.
 I mix 5mgs with 2 mls so im guessing that 50 an iu if im doing my math correctly.
  I do 4 ius of the cjc and 5 ius of the ipam 3 times a day. one right before bed and one 30 min prior to work out.
If anyone has a better idea please let me know or what you had the best results with.


----------

